
Why big business can count on courts to keep its deadly secrets - vo2maxer
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-courts-secrecy-lobbyist/
======
SamReidHughes
It should be noted that Thomson Reuters would stand to gain from having more
of this information published, because it would increase the value of their
own products.

~~~
CaliforniaKarl
As it would for Bloomberg, LexisNexis, and similar companies. It would also
increase the value of innumerable public and academic libraries.

------
edoo
ROI for bribery/lobbying is up to 22,000%.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2012/01/06/144737864/forg...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2012/01/06/144737864/forget-
stocks-or-bonds-invest-in-a-lobbyist)

------
leeoniya
super hard to read on mobile. who thought those annoying half-screen overlays
were a grand idea? the nav bar also doesnt autohide well and causes scrolling
issues.

~~~
OrderlyTiamat
I usually try to open it in reader mode in the firefox mobile app, that tends
to cut to the meat in articles like this. As a bonus it also creates an
instant dark mode.

------
chiefalchemist
Given Wikileaks and such, the protection from the courts can only last so
long. Eventually, someone is going to cough up a memory card, or photos on
their mobile device.

I think the law should allow harmful secret keeping. But I trust honest people
and technology can resolve that; probably doing more damage than the legal
route.

~~~
matheusmoreira
> I trust honest people

How can we know any given person is honest? We can only see their public
reputations, not the things they do behind closed doors. The more power they
have, the harder it becomes to remain honest. Any system that depends on the
honesty of the humans involved is doomed to corruption from day one.

~~~
wonderwonder
Especially when that person's salary / bonus is tied to the suppression of
negative information.

~~~
chiefalchemist
Well, not being troll-y, that would, by definition compromise their honesty.
That is, if they are that biased by that influence then they should not be
considered honest.

Actions speak louder than words, and all that stuff.

